# Aqueon Pro flex sumps



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Anybody out there using one of these. Id like to hear some feedback on them. Im considering buying the proflex 4. Its rated up to 210 gallons. I want to run it on a 210g so it will be at its max recommended tank size which has me wondering.

Or does anyone else have a good sump for a large tank, that they'd recommend

Im still considering building my own but I like the look of professionally made ones.

Thanks in advance


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

it all depends on how much water it is draining down. I believe the truth volume on the proflex 4 is a little less than 40g. 

Assume you will fill the sump at 50%... if your lowest return pipe without a check valve is 4", it will flood the sump as you will have about 23g of water going down. I would just DIY a 45g, cheaper, and a bit more volume and without the irregular odd shape to calculate the volume.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

check out this post from Canreef. I think there are a few sumps that would work for your tank.
Tanks & Equipment For Sale - North Vancouver - Canreef Aquatics Bulletin Board


----------

